# sexing my EBJD



## miked12866 (Aug 20, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how to sex my elec blue jack dempsey?? He/she is young (about 2") Thanks!

MikeD


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

POST A PIC


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Usually even with a pic its hard to tell. Post a pic so we can see!


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

yeah i vented my bg and electric blue the bg isnt male i belive (oo) the electric blue is male (o>)


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I wait till they show me. I dont remove the fish from water unless absolutely needed


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

yeah i had to move them my 55 cracked


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I see. I have a "pair" that keep laying eggs but never fertalize. I think they are both female


----------



## miked12866 (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah he's very small give it a month or two to get some size


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

And how much did u get it for lol mine was 60$


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have paid 15 to 35


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

Do u think I over paid?


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

montellp said:


> Do u think I over paid?


The price you will pay for a fish will vary from location to location, depending on the ease the stores have of finding them. The only real way to know if you 'overpaid' is by shopping around in your area and maybe comparing to prices for fish of the same quality/size online.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

+1 my lfs would give you a deal on them if you buy more than 3. I bought my first 2 for 19.99 a piece at just an inch. They are listed from that to 29.99 at my lfs.


----------



## miked12866 (Aug 20, 2012)

$30


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Never bought ebjd online and wouldnt because I pick fish based on pattern and personality.


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah true I picked mine on quality he's a great specimen has the sane shap as a regular jd but he's blue


----------



## decepticonpaul (Nov 30, 2011)

i traded about 200$ worth of african cichlids (20-25 fish total) and their fry (40 or so) for 3 ebjds (3 inch) cuz i decided to go with central americans, my wife almost killed me lol, and 1 of the ebjds died.


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

my electric blue


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

male i belive


----------



## miked12866 (Aug 20, 2012)




----------

